# Gerätebenutzeranmeldung Codesys V3.5 SP17 Patch 3 und eine Wago PFC200



## sennidnoohcs (21 Februar 2022)

Hallo,

ich benutze Codesys V3.5 SP17 Patch 3 und eine Wago PFC200.

Unter Tools->Update PFC200 konnte ich das CODESYS Runtime Package auf 4.3.0.0 noch ausführen (Benutzername: root Passwort: wago)
Eine Verbindung über WBM und Wago Ethernet Settings kann ich ausführen (Benutzername: admin Passwort: wago).

Ich kann mich aber über Codesys nicht auf die PFC200 einloggen. Hier kommt immer eine Gerätebenutzeranmeldung. Die Benutzernamen "admin", "root" und "user" haben hier keine Funktion.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie ich so mein Projekt auf die Wago bekommen soll.

Bei dem Lizenzmanager, habe ich auch dieses Problem, das ich eine Gerätebenutzeranmeldung durchführen muss. Komme also auch hier nicht weiter.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## KLM (21 Februar 2022)

Du verwendest nur die Hardware von WAGO, die Firmware kommt von CODESYS, d.h. die sind auch diejenigen, die Dir helfen können. Bei der nativen WAGO Firmware gibt es im WBM bei der Auswahl der Runtime das Passwort für die Runtime-Port-Authentifikation zu ändern oder die Authentifikation ganz abzuschalten. Wie das bei CODESYS aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht. Standard-Zugangsdaten bei WAGO sind User=admin und Passwort=wago.


----------



## sennidnoohcs (21 Februar 2022)

_Bei der nativen WAGO Firmware gibt es im WBM bei der Auswahl der Runtime das Passwort für die Runtime-Port-Authentifikation zu ändern oder die Authentifikation ganz abzuschalten._

Moin, vielen Dank für die Antwort . Da werde ich morgen gleich mal gucken und eine Rückmeldung geben.


----------



## HausSPSler (27 Februar 2022)

seid 3.5SP17 ist die Benutzerverwaltung by default aktiv.
Sprich du musst also beim ersten Login festlegen wie dein Username und pw für den CODESYS login heißt.
Das ist unabhängig von den Wago Kennwörtern für WBM oder auch ssh login.





						Disable (forced) device user management as of SP17 - CODESYS FAQ - CODESYS FAQ
					






					faq.codesys.com
				



Ich gehe davon aus das du beim ersten login also es selber angelegt hattest.

Grüße


----------

